# Fuel gauge



## ace (Aug 8, 2002)

Seasons greetings fellow Sentra-ites.

I noticed my fuel gauge appears to have stuck in the middle. Anyone can tell me how do I troubleshoot it ?

I guess it may be the fuel sender, but then it's a guess.
Will removing the fuel pump fuse cause the gauge to drop to zero when I turn on the ignition ?

What is the defaul position of the gauge when the ignition key is OFF (key removed from the starter) Is it down to empty or remains at the current fuel quantity ?

Appreciate your help; and Merry Christmas to all you guys and gals !!!


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

Not sure about a lot of those questions... however, I can answer one. When you turn the ignition off, the fuel gauge stays exactly where it was when the car was running.


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

I have a digital dash 1600 nx, and the guage always lingers a long time in the middle, which is a known factory malf. I believe its the sender, because the nissan recall list indicates replacing it under warranty (I think). Of course, this may not be the same prob if yours is permanently stuck all of a sudden. This is certainly one of the known nx defects, along with the rear hatch hydraulics (ow, my head, again) and A pillar rust.

good luck,
--R


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

when i had my b13 it used to stick too. i just drove off the odometer.


----------

